# Did you lie on your visa waiver?



## clemo (Feb 19, 2007)

I know this thread has been covered several times in the past but of all the people that have asked the question, they have not come back and confirmed whether or not they lied about a drink driving conviction and then got refused or allowed entry. Is that because they are all locked up in Guantanamo? 

So my question, did you lie and get in without problems?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## Kolonel K (Feb 22, 2007)

*them thar 'mericans and there wacky customdeelys'*

well lookie here, im actually typing this from Los Angeles California and i have a criminal record (Intent To Supply A Class A Drug). I walked though their "hardcore" customs without a second glance in my direction so dont worry about drink driving charges. 
Things can happen but youve gotta be unlucky i think. Just lie on the waiver and dont worry about it, the worst they can do is send you home with a slapped wrist. 
You wont be detained for ages and ages if your stopped allthough you could get a full cavity search . boy was i dredding that possibility. Enjoy the US when you get there, just dont hang around in LA to much, it kinda sucks arse. I MISS MARMITE DAMMIT!


----------



## laptop (Feb 23, 2007)

Kolonel K said:
			
		

> the worst they can do is send you home with a slapped wrist



Nope: they can bar you. For as long as they feel like. 

Which, after my last visit, would come as a relief 

And charge you full fare for sending you back, can't they? 

But I saw something about some sleb looking over someone's shoulder in the bus this week - ah, yes, claimed that you, like Kate Moss, have to declare not just convictions but all arrests. 

100% acquittal rate, me. So maybe I lied. So sue me.


----------



## Kolonel K (Mar 2, 2007)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by Kolonel K
the worst they can do is send you home with a slapped wrist

Nope: they can bar you. For as long as they feel like._ 

Oh yeah apart from that, but your not missing that much if you are banned from the country - try look at it that way i suppose.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 8, 2007)

You only have to declare all arrests for certain crimes, drink driving, I think we have decided in the past does not have to be declared. I certainly had no problem anyhow, and I never declared it!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Mar 10, 2007)

I lie about my involvement in war crimes, 1939-1945. Sieg Heil!


----------



## Jenerys (Mar 10, 2007)

I was talking to a Polish girl the other day and she told me that years ago she had applied for and got a job in the US working as a nanny. This was a cash in hand job and she should have kept quiet about it on reaching customs, but she was young, and she didnt, and she was booted out of the country on the next plane to Warsaw.

Sometime later she found herself working for an American owned company and was due to go back to the US to attend a conference. When applying for her visa she hummed and hahhed about whether to fess up that she had already been refused entry, although it was about 10 years before.

In the end she decided honesty was the best policy and when her passport was returned from the US embassy it had the stamp "Never to be allowed entrance to US" on it.


----------



## LDR (Apr 1, 2007)

A colleague I used to work with cannot go to the States as she's HIV positive.  Well strictly she can but it's next to impossible.





> Currently, the USA is one of 15 countries to effectively ban HIV-positive travellers from entry (http://www.aidsnet.ch and http://www.travel.state.gov/visa). The USA legislation against HIV-positive tourists was introduced in 1987 during the HIV/AIDS pandemic by Senator Jesse Helms.[3] It requires anybody who is HIV-infected to apply for a visa to enter the USA by personal interview at a US embassy, and it may take 3 months or longer to obtain the visa. The person's passport is endorsed to show that they may not enter without the visa, which must be renegotiated for each entry. This can cause further HIV disclosure issues on entering other countries where immigration officers may want to know why the passport holder is barred from the USA.


The fact she caught the disease when living in their country doesn't seem to register.


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 2, 2007)

i've never declared anything and have had troubles at customs two out of the four times i've been through them.  depends on what you've been getting up to i suppose.  but i've never beenr efused entry or exit, so no worries.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

LilJen said:
			
		

> ....snip...In the end she decided honesty was the best policy and when her passport was returned from the US embassy it had the stamp "Never to be allowed entrance to US" on it.


Thats so shocking. What on earth made her come clean the second time? Even so, thats so extreme...
Also, could that stamp in her paqssport affect her application for visas to other countries? 

Fuck that. Get a new passport.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2007)

Fux sake. How do Keith Richards or Paul Macartney get in ?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 4, 2007)

Surely everyone lies on their waiver form when they answer the question 'Do you intend to commit any illegal or immoral activities?'


----------



## hassan (Apr 7, 2007)

What if say you were cautioned with abh when you were under the age of 16, they check?


----------

